# Kaufempfehlung Monitor



## Brokensword (5. März 2020)

Habe momentan einen:


> Acer XB270H
> TN Panel
> 27 Zoll
> 1080p
> ...


Der Bildschirm hat einen Defekt bekommen und wird danach als Zweitmonitor benutzt.
Einsatzgebiet ist Programmierung, PC/PS4-Gaming und Streaming/Youtube (aber eher seltener).

Der neue Bildschirm sollte:



> mindestens 27 Zoll tendiere zum Flat
> WQHD 2560x1440
> 144Hz
> HDMI und DP
> ...



Beim Panel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Da ich viel am PC arbeite, überlege ich zum IPS oder VA zu greifen, hab aber mit diesen Panels noch keine Erfahrung und IPS soll ziemlich starken Glow haben.
Preislich suche ich im* 400€ *Bereich.

Hab diesen hier länger im Blick, aber der hat anscheinend ziemlich starken Glow
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07JP65L76...colid=3OTHG027S7XZE&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1

der hier scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B083QQ6V1N...3QQ6V1N&ascsubtag=YfC1q0bnD0IF5O90TFoH_A&th=1


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2020)

Was meinst mit "tendiere zum Flat" ? ^^   Es gibt ja seit Jahren nur noch Flachbildschirme - oder meinst du einen BESONDERS flachen? 

 Der AOC ist für den Preis sehr gut, den kann man nehmen. Ich hab einen von MSI in 32 Zoll, der hier wäre quasi die 27 Zoll-Version: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_msi-optix-mag271cqp-2597542.html   ist auch ein gutes Modell. aber mir Curved-Display - keine Ahnung, ob Dir das zusagt. Der hat auch nen Kopfhörer/Boxenaschluss 3,5mm, ich MEINE das haben (fast) alle Monitore mit HDMI, da bei HDMI integrierte Boxen oder zumindest einen Anschluss für externe Boxen/Kopfhörer dabei sein soll.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was meinst mit "tendiere zum Flat" ? ^^   Es gibt ja seit Jahren nur noch Flachbildschirme - oder meinst du einen BESONDERS flachen?


Er meint damit "keinen curved" sondern eben "flach", "gerade".

AOC kenne ich immer nur als Billigmarke, das würde ich aus Prinzip nicht riskieren. Selbst bei Acer wäre ich ein wenig skeptisch obwohl ich da durchaus gute Erfahrungen mit deren Notebooks gemacht habe. Bei Asus gibt es wohl seit geraumer Zeit oft ein Problem, dass die viele tote Pixel in ihren Displays haben, auch wenn die ansonsten gut sein sollen. Da also immer nur ein Gerät kaufen, dass man sich vorher im Laden direkt selbst anschauen konnte. 

Generell würde ich also persönlich eher zu den bekannten Monitorherstellern neigen, wie Samsung, LG, Iiyama und Co. und mich da umschauen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Er meint damit "keinen curved" sondern eben "flach", "gerade".


 ach so, auf die Idee bin ich nicht gekommen 



> AOC kenne ich immer nur als Billigmarke, das würde ich aus Prinzip nicht riskieren.


 Was das "kennen als Billigmarke" angeht: Ich auch. Aber nicht riskieren? Erstens hat man ja Widerrufsrecht bzw. bei Media/Saturn auch Filialrückgabe, und zweitens: in letzter Zeit scheinen die sehr gute Geräte zu bauen, jedenfalls für ihren Preis und wenn man nicht das ALLERbiligste Modell mit den gewollten Eckdaten nimmt. Ein gleichguter von Acer wäre teurer, ein gleichteurer von Acer wiederum oft schlechter bewertet, und zwar wirklich durch sehr viele Meinungen bestätigt, jedenfalls was meine Erfahrung angeht, als ich neulich einen neuen Monitor gesucht hab, der nicht zu billig, aber auch nicht zu teuer sein sollte.

AOC scheint so was wie ASRock zu werden - ASRock war ja auch mal "Billigschrott" (übertrieben gesagt), seit vielen Jahren sind die Boards für ihren Preis im Schnitt genau so gut wie die anderer Hersteller, oft sogar ein wenig besser fürs Geld, dafür ist vlt der Softwaresupport nicht perfekt. 



> Generell würde ich also persönlich eher zu den bekannten Monitorherstellern neigen, wie Samsung, LG, Iiyama und Co. und mich da umschauen.


 Von Samsung gibt es den LC27JG56Q für 300€ https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_samsung-lc27jg56qquxen-2588887.html 

Ansonsten gibt es mit WQHD, 144HZ, Freesync und 27 Zoll aktuell meiner Recherche nach nur Acer, Asus, MSI und eben AOC bis ca 450€.


----------



## Brokensword (5. März 2020)

Beim AOC soll die Helligkeit schlecht sein.
Über Samsung hab ich auch schon nachgedacht denn vor meinem ACER hatte ich ein kleinen Samsung, der ein deutlich besseres Bild hatte. Aber als ich vor einigen Wochen in einem Laden war und mir paar Bildschirme angesehen hab, war ein ACER dabei, der dort das beste Bild hatte. Leider hab ich das Modell nicht notiert.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2020)

Brokensword schrieb:


> Beim AOC soll die Helligkeit schlecht sein.
> Über Samsung hab ich auch schon nachgedacht denn vor meinem ACER hatte ich ein kleinen Samsung, der ein deutlich besseres Bild hatte. Aber als ich vor einigen Wochen in einem Laden war und mir paar Bildschirme angesehen hab, war ein ACER dabei, der dort das beste Bild hatte. Leider hab ich das Modell nicht notiert.


Im Laden ist es allerdings immer schwer einzuschätzen, denn du weißt nicht, wie gut/schlecht die anderen Monitore eingestellt sind und wie sehr sich die Helligkeit im Laden auswirkt, die idr höher als bei Dir zu Hause ist.


----------



## Brokensword (5. März 2020)

Wie stark ist bei deinem MSI das BLB?

was sagts zu dem:
https://www.alternate.de/HP/X27i-Gaming-Monitor/html/product/1617534

https://www.alternate.de/MSI/Optix-MAG272CQR-Gaming-Monitor/html/product/1568181?


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2020)

Brokensword schrieb:


> Wie stark ist bei deinem MSI das BLB?
> 
> was sagts zu dem:
> https://www.alternate.de/HP/X27i-Gaming-Monitor/html/product/1617534
> ...



Ich hab oben und unten, WENN zb wegen nes Ladeschirms alles Schwarz ist, hellere Bereiche, wenn ich genau hinschaue. In Games oder im Alltag beim Arbeiten merke ich davon nichts. Ich weiß nicht, ob es in der Preisklasse irgendein Modell mit Deinen Wunschdaten gibt, bei dem man so was ausschließen kann.


----------



## Brokensword (13. März 2020)

Update:
Bei Ebay gibts momentan die Powerspring Aktion und da hab ich mir den IPS Acer 10% billiger gekauft.
Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Gerät, hat mich fast genauso viel gekostet, wie mein alter, aber von der Qualität her ein ganz anderes Level.
Kann die negativen Bewertungen/Testspunkte nicht nachvollziehen, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich es nicht besser kenne.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2020)

Brokensword schrieb:


> Update:
> Bei Ebay gibts momentan die Powerspring Aktion und da hab ich mir den IPS Acer 10% billiger gekauft.
> Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Gerät, hat mich fast genauso viel gekostet, wie mein alter, aber von der Qualität her ein ganz anderes Level.
> Kann die negativen Bewertungen/Testspunkte nicht nachvollziehen, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich es nicht besser kenne.


 Entweder da, oder du hast kein Pech gehabt. Viele negative Meinungen kommen halt von denen, die Pech hatten und ein schwaches Display erwischt haben. Wenn zB 5% der Displays "schlecht" sind, dann schreiben bestimmt fast alle der Betroffenen ne negative Meinung. Die, bei denen alles normal ist, schreiben halt seltener, und schon hast du bei 100 Käufern vlt 10-20 gute, aber auch 5 ganz schlechte Meinungen.


----------



## Brokensword (13. März 2020)

Ich habe auch Tests dazu gelesen/angesehen, in denen das HDR kritisiert wurde. Aber da ich noch nie HDR hatte, bin ich vollkommen zufrieden damit und habs ständig zusammen mit Gsync an.


----------

